# What camera do you use?



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

OK.

Before the posts start coming, why don't we list the camera's we have and what we think of them.

I'll start.

Canon EOS 10D here. It is awesome! I would highly recommend it.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

*What Camera do you use?*

I have a Canon 10D, also. I had to fork over just about all of my monthly paycheck to get it along with a 28-135 zoom Canon lens and a Promaster (cheaper than Canon) 100 mm macro lens. I had to overcome a great deal of resentment towards Canon to buy this camera. I am still mad at them for deciding to terminate all support for the Canon F1 series of professional cameras in favor of the Eos series. Canon actually destroyed all their stocks of Canon F1 accessories.

Nonetheless, the 10D is a very good digitial camera. You can use external flashes, and the 6 megapixil sensor gives resolutions equivalent to those of most films.

I discovered that I can use the 10D to digitize my slides. I cut a rectangular hole in cardboard, tape the slide over the hole, set up a light source behind and photograph it with the macro lens. Comparing the digital image I get with the original, I find that I lose almost no resolution. The picture of C. lingua was taken from a slide. Actually, the digital picture is improved over the original slide because, using Photoshop, I was able to correct an overall purple cast and fogginess due to overaged film.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I have a Kodak DX3900 and a Olympus C-700 Ultra Zoom. Anyone know anything about either of these cameras? Should I get something else or will one of these work ok?

Thanks!


----------



## Chuck H (Jan 25, 2004)

Oooooh, you guys aren't messing around...the EOS 10D is a seriously nice camera!

I just got my first digital camera as a gift for Xmas. It's a Canon A70. I've been impressed with it so far. It has the Digic chip, 3x optical zoom, manual focus, and a host of other useful features not usually found on digicams in the $200-300 range. Picture quality is good and actually much better than I'd expected. You can also record movie clips at 640x480 (with sound if desired) which can be a lot of fun. I was also impressed by the quality of the software package.

Overall, I would say this is a fine camera for anyone with a limited budget looking for something more capable than the typical point-and-shoot.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

just the Olympus C-5050. I hope to get the EOS 10D some time though


----------



## Jay Reeves (Jan 26, 2004)

Canon S50. 

Really want to kick it up a notch this year with a upper end digicam or entry level DSLR. Look forward to viewing pics and discussing what each of you likes and dislikes about your camera? Especially differences betrween DSLR and fixed lens digicams.

Regards, 
Jay


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Whats a DSLR?


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

DSLR= Digital Single Lens Reflex.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

So what does it mean if my camera has " SLR viewfinder" in the specs?

Thanks


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

> So what does it mean if my camera has " SLR viewfinder" in the specs?


It MAY mean that it has a viewfinder that you can use for pictures taken at a distance of, say, three feet or more, but it also has a viewing screen on the back of the camera that can show what the lens is seeing. Using the viewing screen uses up battery power a lot more, but is a must when you are doing close-ups where the difference between what the viewfinder sees and the lens sees becomes significant.


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Canon G2 w/ 420EX external Canon Flash. 

You can see my work on my website.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Thanks for the tip PK! 

Jay, awesome photos on your website!


----------



## hwchoy (Feb 6, 2004)

ah gear flashing time 

I use a Canon G5
SpeedLite 550EX
SpeedLite Wireless Transmitter ST-E2
various Hoya close-up filters
my pictures are generally found here. I am concentrating on the natural history aspect of the fishes, so composition and aesthetics are lower in priority.


----------



## ryuken168 (Feb 5, 2004)

*My Olympus C-750 Ultra Zoom*

I just picked up the Olympus C-750 about a month ago. Before that I had to borrow Canon G2 and the Olympus C-3030 to entry my 10 gal for plant contest. The Canon takes great Macro pictures, but overall I liked the Olympus c-3030 more.
The top 3 camera that I was shopping for was the Canon G5, Olympus C-5050 and the one I when w/ C-750 UZ.
The reason is the 10x zoom and it takes regular AA batteries, also the cool silver body plus the Hotshoe. 
The down side of this Camera is the 16mb XD memory that cames w/ it, the 4.3 megapixel not 5 standard and no image-stabilizer.
Overall I'm very happy w/ this camera.
After getting the camera, I when out and got a 512 XD card and the line of Hoya HMC lens.


----------



## AV8TOR (Mar 28, 2004)

Canon S-45. Very high ratings. 
http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/canons45/


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Sir_BlackhOle said:


> So what does it mean if my camera has " SLR viewfinder" in the specs?
> 
> Thanks


The SLR Viewfinder means that when you look through the viewfinder you are looking through the lens itself. With some lower end cameras, digital and film, you'll find a viewfinder in the top left corner of the camera (From the user POV) that has its own little lens. The SLR Viewfinder helps with pictures turning out to have the same crop as what you saw when you took the picture.

Hope this helps.

As for my camera...it's my wife's C-750 UZ. A pretty darn good camera for the price.

The pics here are taken with a mix between my C-1400L (1998 1.4MP) and my wife's 750.


----------



## Corigan (Mar 15, 2004)

Fuji FinePix S5000. I love it. Great battery life, all the features you would want, 10x's optical/2x's digital zoom. Super good camera.

Matt


----------



## mm12463 (Mar 5, 2004)

I have a Canon Powershot 400. It's a nice all round camera. It's small enough to fit in your pocket. Since I do a lot of canoe camping it's very useful and I have to conserve space. I had this camera before I got back into the hobby. So that was not a consideration at the time.

Not the best camera for aquarium photography but for my purposes I find it handy. 4 mega pixels, manual white balance along with a handful of other manual control. Only 3x zoom. Has digital zoom but I won't use that. Digital zooms suck. Least on mine. I can enlarge my own images for that. No manual focus or hot shoe for a flash. But a nice all round camera for multi purpose use.

The photos I've taken with it can be seen on my site.


----------

